# midi



## möp (19. Dezember 2002)

moin

wie kann ich midi in wav konvertiren?

bekomme die midi datai noch nicht einmal in ein wavelad

hoffe ihr kennt euch mit sowas aus

cu
möp


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Dezember 2002)

Starte doch einfach ein Audioaufnahmeprogramm und lasse dann die Midi laufen.
Diese Audio kannst du dann in Wavelab importieren.


----------



## möp (19. Dezember 2002)

danke hat fumktioniert

cu
möp


----------

